
Show HN: Dashboard with Customizable Covid-19 plots (log-scale, normalized) - codelike
https://codelike.com/corona-dashboard/?countries=DE,CN,US,KR,IT&scale=logarithmic&xaxis=days-since
======
codelike
Author here. I know I posted this a week ago, but I've since added more
functionality (e.g. the ability to compare countries from the date when the
disease reached 100 cases in each country) that should make it more useful, so
I hope this is okay. I truly believe this could be a helpful resource for some
people (on the Johns-Hopkins dashboard, Worldometers and lots of other sites
you cannot easily select and compare countries). I also put some work into
making this mobile-friendly. A friend of mine who runs clinical studies said
"This is better than every other solution/dashboard out there!", and I'm glad
if it helps more people to understand the infection numbers in different
countries.

Feel free to provide feedback and improvement suggestions, I plan to add more
functionality in the upcoming days.

